# Back at it



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

No good excuses for why I haven't worked on the car. I can blame the heat and spending my free time at lake. Real reason is that I've been frustrated by next steps. Today, I got back to it. My friend David M. and I set up a "workbench" using a couple of saw horses and pulled the motor out of the box. That alone was kind of motivating. We bolted the adaptor ring to the motor. Then we put on the clutch pressure assembly plate following the instructions from my kit provider. This necessitated the purchase of a torque wrench (must be serious now). Then looking over the VW service manual, I read the cautionary note "Always use new pressure plate mounting bolts...". I used the old one. I will have to find new ones and undo this. Given the torque and the high octane loctite, I expect this to be a bear. Oh well, that's what this project is all about.

Also, found some brackets I had been looking for.


----------

